# non-EU citizen with UK spouse moving to Italy to do cross border work in Switzerland



## -K1- (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi, I have a bit of a complex question. I am living in Germany currently where my children and I have a five year visa for my wife to get medical treatment, which is now finished. We want to live in Italy (Lake Como) and I work for myself but can structure this to be via either companies I own myself of partially own with other partners. I am in the investment management business and Switzerland is a natural fit for me as I already do some business there.

I know I need to get a visa but not sure which one to apply for. One advisor suggested that for tax purposes that I structure my income as a small salary and higher dividends from a business that I own and control (with a Swiss co-director) in Switzerland. What kind of visa do I get and can I get a visa to do this? I know the cross-border worker thing is well established especially for people in Italy working in Lugano.

Any assistance would be much appreciated. We would like to live in Italy for at least four years so our kids and I can get an Italian passport (so long as the UK doesn't do anything stupid). I am looking for a steer before I start engaging with the consulate here. I have quite a bit of flexibility around how I organise things so looking for some good ideas and direction.

Many thanks in advance
K


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

-K1- said:


> Hi, I have a bit of a complex question. I am living in Germany currently where my children and I have a five year visa for my wife to get medical treatment, which is now finished.


I have not understood which one of you has British citizenship, but in any case the non-EU citizen spouse of a British citizen duly registered as resident in Italy is entitled to work in Italy. I have however no idea about whether the bilateral agreement between Italy and Switzerland on cross-border commuting workers applies to legal foreign residents as well


----------

